# الشبشب‏ ‏المقلوب‏ ‏والمقص‏ ‏المفتوح‏:‏معتقدات‏ ‏بالية‏ ‏مازالت‏ ‏تهدد‏ ‏حياتنا‏!!



## ميرنا (9 سبتمبر 2006)

​*ليليان نبيل*​*الشبشب‏ ‏المقلوب‏ ‏والمقص‏ ‏المفتوح‏:‏معتقدات‏ ‏بالية‏ ‏مازالت‏ ‏تهدد‏ ‏حياتنا‏!!*

​
*





‏
ممنوع‏ ‏الكنس‏ ‏بالليل‏ ‏لحسن‏ ‏تزعج‏ ‏الملائكة‏...‏بلاش‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏الشبشب‏ ‏مقلوب‏ ‏لأنه‏ ‏بيجيب‏ ‏النحس‏...‏اوعي‏ ‏تشغل‏ ‏المقص‏ ‏عمال‏ ‏علي‏ ‏بطال‏ ‏لأنه‏ ‏فال‏ ‏وحش‏...‏وما‏ ‏تدخلش‏ ‏علي‏ ‏مراتك‏ ‏الوالدة‏ ‏بكيس‏ ‏لحمة‏ ‏علشان‏ ‏تكون‏ ‏الرضاعة‏ ‏طبيعية‏...‏وغيرها‏ ‏وغيرها‏,‏عادات‏ ‏ومعتقدات‏ ‏يتم‏ ‏ممارستها‏ ‏دون‏ ‏وعي‏ ‏من‏ ‏قبل‏ ‏شرائح‏ ‏مختلفة‏ ‏من‏ ‏الناحية‏ ‏العمرية‏ ‏والثقافية‏ ‏دون‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يتوقف‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏أمامها‏ ‏ويتأملها‏...‏ليسأل‏ ‏ما‏ ‏مرجعيتها‏ ‏ودلالاتها‏ ‏وجداوها؟‏.‏لذا‏ ‏قمنا‏ ‏بعمل‏ ‏استطلاع‏ ‏رأي‏ ‏لبعض‏ ‏الفئات‏ ‏للوقوف‏ ‏علي‏ ‏رأيها‏ ‏في‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الظواهر‏ ‏والسلوكيات‏ ‏وإن‏ ‏كان‏ ‏جميعهم‏ ‏قد‏ ‏اتفق‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏يتم‏ ‏إتباع‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏السلوك‏ ‏بصورة‏ ‏تلقائية‏ ‏وبعفوية‏ ‏دون‏ ‏إدراك‏,‏فما‏ ‏أصل‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏البدع؟‏ ‏وكيف‏ ‏تسللت‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏حياتنا‏ ‏بهذه‏ ‏الصورة‏ ‏في‏ ‏ظل‏ ‏القرن‏ ‏الحادي‏ ‏والعشرين‏ ‏ودخول‏ ‏عصر‏ ‏التكنولوجيا‏ ‏والإنترنت؟‏!‏
يقول‏ ‏الدكتور‏ ‏سمير‏ ‏عبد‏ ‏الفتاح‏ -‏أستاذ‏ ‏علم‏ ‏النفس‏ ‏جامعة‏ ‏عين‏ ‏شمس‏- ‏إن‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏المعتقدات‏ ‏قد‏ ‏شغلت‏ ‏العقل‏ ‏البشري‏ ‏منذ‏ ‏بدء‏ ‏تكوين‏ ‏المجتمعات‏ ‏الإنسانية‏ ‏وبالتحديد‏ ‏المدنية‏ ‏منها‏,‏ولازالت‏ ‏تحوم‏ ‏في‏ ‏ذهنه‏ ‏فالاحتياجات‏ ‏النفسية‏ ‏والفكرية‏ ‏والذهنية‏ ‏ومتطلباته‏ ‏الوجدانية‏ ‏المرتبطة‏ ‏بواقعه‏ ‏الحياتي‏ ‏تدفعه‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏البحث‏ ‏عما‏ ‏هو‏ ‏غير‏ ‏مادي‏ ‏ويكمن‏ ‏في‏ ‏الغيب‏,‏الأمر‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يجعله‏ ‏يعيش‏ ‏حالة‏ ‏من‏ ‏الاغتراب‏ ‏بحيث‏ ‏يهرب‏ ‏من‏ ‏الواقع‏ ‏والضغوط‏ ‏التي‏ ‏يفرضها‏ ‏عليه‏.‏
يذكر‏ ‏الدكتور‏ ‏ثروت‏ ‏إسحق‏ -‏أستاذ‏ ‏علم‏ ‏الاجتماع‏ ‏جامعة‏ ‏عين‏ ‏شمس‏- ‏أن‏ ‏أسباب‏ ‏إتباع‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏العادات‏ ‏والتقاليد‏ ‏تتمثل‏ ‏في‏ ‏أنها‏ ‏تشكل‏ ‏جزءا‏ ‏من‏ ‏التراث‏ ‏الشعبي‏,‏ولهذا‏ ‏فهي‏ ‏قوية‏ ‏وراسخة‏ ‏في‏ ‏أذهان‏ ‏الكثيرين‏ ‏وليس‏ ‏من‏ ‏السهل‏ ‏اختفاؤها‏ ‏فجأة‏ ‏حيث‏ ‏يساعد‏ ‏علي‏ ‏استمرارها‏ ‏انتشار‏ ‏الغيبيات‏ ‏من‏ ‏أفكار‏ ‏سحرية‏ ‏ومعتقدات‏ ‏بالية‏ ‏داخل‏ ‏مجتمعنا‏ ‏الشرقي‏ ‏وبخاصة‏ ‏في‏ ‏الريف‏ ‏والمناطق‏ ‏الصحراوية‏ ‏والأحياء‏ ‏الشعبية‏ ‏في‏ ‏المدن‏.‏إضافة‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏زيادة‏ ‏معدل‏ ‏الأمية‏ ‏التي‏ ‏تعد‏ ‏العامل‏ ‏الأساسي‏ ‏فتتمثل‏ ‏عادة‏ ‏في‏ ‏النساء‏ ‏ربات‏ ‏البيوت‏ ‏اللاتي‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يحتككن‏ ‏بالمجتمع‏ ‏المستنير‏ ‏بصورة‏ ‏مستمرة‏,‏لذا‏ ‏يعتقدن‏ ‏في‏ ‏مثل‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الغيبيات‏ ‏غير‏ ‏المبررة‏ ‏وغير‏ ‏المنطقية‏ ‏بصورة‏ ‏كبيرة‏ ‏مما‏ ‏يضمن‏ ‏استمرارية‏ ‏الموروث‏ ‏الشعبي‏.‏
ويضيف‏ ‏د‏.‏ثروت‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تاريخ‏ ‏المجتمعات‏ ‏العربية‏ ‏يشهد‏ ‏بأن‏ ‏العادات‏ ‏والتقاليد‏ ‏الموروثة‏ ‏بدأت‏ ‏منذ‏ ‏أن‏ ‏عاش‏ ‏الإنسان‏ ‏الأول‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الأرض‏,‏وبدأ‏ ‏في‏ ‏نسب‏ ‏إنفعالاته‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏مسببات‏ ‏خارجية‏ ‏دون‏ ‏إدراك‏.‏فقد‏ ‏كان‏ ‏القدماء‏ ‏المصريون‏ ‏علي‏ ‏سبيل‏ ‏المثال‏ ‏يتفاءلون‏ ‏باليمين‏ ‏باعتباره‏ ‏دليل‏ ‏القوة‏ ‏والسلطة‏ ‏ويتشاءمون‏ ‏من‏ ‏اليسار‏ ‏إيمانا‏ ‏منهم‏ ‏بأنه‏ ‏رمز‏ ‏للضعف‏,‏هذا‏ ‏وقد‏ ‏كانوا‏ ‏يؤمنون‏ ‏بالحسد‏ ‏ويعملون‏ ‏علي‏ ‏حماية‏ ‏أنفسهم‏ ‏وأسرهم‏ ‏منه‏ ‏من‏ ‏خلال‏ ‏استخدام‏ ‏الأموليت‏ ‏أي‏ ‏الحجاب‏ -‏في‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏الوقت‏- ‏لاعتقادهم‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏يجلب‏ ‏الحظ‏ ‏الحسن‏ ‏ويبعد‏ ‏الشر‏.‏أيضا‏ ‏استخدام‏ ‏العين‏ ‏في‏ ‏منتصف‏ ‏كف‏ ‏اليد‏ ‏للحماية‏ ‏من‏ ‏الشر‏,‏ويبدو‏ ‏أن‏ ‏مثل‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏العادات‏ ‏القديمة‏ ‏قد‏ ‏توارثتها‏ ‏الأجيال‏ ‏دون‏ ‏الوعي‏ ‏بمدي‏ ‏صحة‏ ‏ذلك‏.‏
وعلي‏ ‏الرغم‏ ‏من‏ ‏أننا‏ ‏في‏ ‏عصر‏ ‏التكنولوجيا‏ ‏والإنترنت‏ ‏وفي‏ ‏القرن‏ ‏الحادي‏ ‏والعشرين‏ ‏إلا‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الكثيرين‏ ‏كما‏ ‏ذكرنا‏ ‏يؤمنون‏ ‏بهذه‏ ‏الغيبيات‏ ‏البعيدة‏ ‏كل‏ ‏البعد‏ ‏عن‏ ‏أصول‏ ‏العولمة‏ ‏والتكنولوجيا‏ ‏فهم‏ ‏فئات‏ ‏بعيدة‏ ‏عن‏ ‏الحداثة‏ ‏والتنمية‏ ‏الفكرية‏ ‏أي‏ ‏مازالوا‏ ‏يعيشون‏ ‏ويستأثرون‏ ‏بمعتقدات‏ ‏الزمن‏ ‏القديم‏,‏ولهذا‏ ‏يسهل‏ ‏استبقاء‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏الموروث‏ ‏الشعبي‏ ‏من‏ ‏عادات‏ ‏وتقاليد‏ ‏وأعراف‏ ‏تتغير‏ ‏ببطء‏ ‏شديد‏.‏
ومع‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الكثير‏ ‏من‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏المعتقدات‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يتقبلها‏ ‏العقل‏ ‏ولا‏ ‏المنطق‏ ‏لكن‏ ‏بحكم‏ ‏صدورها‏ ‏عن‏ ‏كبار‏ ‏السن‏ ‏في‏ ‏العائلة‏ ‏فهي‏ ‏تصبح‏ ‏قوانين‏ ‏مقبولة‏,‏وهنا‏ ‏يتضح‏ ‏قول‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏علماء‏ ‏الاجتماع‏ ‏وليم‏ ‏اوجبران‏ ‏بإطلاقه‏ ‏علي‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الظاهرة‏ ‏ما‏ ‏يعرف‏ ‏بالهوة‏ ‏الثقافية‏ ‏أي‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏الإنسان‏ ‏في‏ ‏تقدم‏ ‏من‏ ‏النواحي‏ ‏المادية‏ ‏والتكنولوجية‏ ‏لكن‏ ‏في‏ ‏الوقت‏ ‏نفسه‏ ‏لديه‏ ‏تخلف‏ ‏في‏ ‏النواحي‏ ‏المعرفية‏ ‏والفكرية‏.‏
ويختتم‏ ‏د‏.‏ثروت‏ ‏حديثه‏ ‏بأننا‏ ‏كلما‏ ‏اتجهنا‏ ‏لتحرير‏ ‏كل‏ ‏ما‏ ‏هو‏ ‏تقليدي‏ ‏سعيا‏ ‏وراء‏ ‏تحقيق‏ ‏رغبات‏ ‏ليست‏ ‏بالأمر‏ ‏الصعب‏ ‏يجب‏ ‏ألا‏ ‏ننظر‏ ‏لما‏ ‏تفرضه‏ ‏علينا‏ ‏طبيعة‏ ‏مجتمعنا‏ ‏الشرقي‏ ‏من‏ ‏عادات‏ ‏وتقاليد‏ ‏تجعلنا‏ ‏أسري‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الخرافات‏.‏وأن‏ ‏يضع‏ ‏الإنسان‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏المعتقدات‏ ‏في‏ ‏موضع‏ ‏التفكير‏ ‏ويعلم‏ ‏أنها‏ ‏اعتقادات‏ ‏خاطئة‏ ‏تتناقل‏ ‏بين‏ ‏الأجيال‏ ‏من‏ ‏لا‏ ‏شئ‏!! ‏حتي‏ ‏لا‏ ‏نقع‏ ‏فريسة‏ ‏للخرافات‏ ‏والشعوذة‏. ‏*



​


----------



## oesi no (9 سبتمبر 2006)

عادات واتعودنا عليها ومن الصعب تغيرها هنعمل اية بقى صعايدة


----------



## ميرنا (9 سبتمبر 2006)

> *‏لكن‏ ‏بحكم‏ ‏صدورها‏ ‏عن‏ ‏كبار‏ ‏السن‏ ‏في‏ ‏العائلة‏ ‏فهي‏ ‏تصبح‏ ‏قوانين‏ ‏مقبولة‏*


 
*دى الخلاصه بجد ميرسى لمرروك*


----------



## oesi no (9 سبتمبر 2006)

ماشى كدة ممكن تتقبل بس مش كقوانين برضة


----------



## ميرنا (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*امال هتتقبل ايه انا عن نفسى شيفاه حاجه مقدسه وفعلا بتتقالى الحجات دى ولما بسائل طب ليه الرد بيكون اتعلمنا كده او مش بيترد اصلا*


----------



## oesi no (9 سبتمبر 2006)

ممكن نقبلها كنوع من العادات الغير مستحبة والتى يجب ان نبتعد عنها


----------



## ميرنا (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*ممكن بس مين يفهم *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*يا ميرنا دى بجد عادات  انا عن نفسي مش حبها ومستغربه اننا مهتمين بيها وبنعملها 

لكن للاسف منقدرش نغيرها  غير لما احنا نخفيها من حياتنا ولو خفناها  اكيد عائلاتنا مش هيرضو 

بكده بس مع الوقت اكيد هتقل وبعدين تنتهى كمان كام قرن كده .*


----------



## ميرنا (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*قولى لما تقوم القيامه *


----------



## artamisss (10 سبتمبر 2006)

* على فكرة  بقى  الحاجات دى فعلا حقيقيه بجد  انا  وصغيرة كنت سمعت حكايه الشبشب المقلوب  انه بيجيب النكد لصاحبه   جربتها  فعلا فى يوم  وقلبت الشبشب بتاعى  وقلت بقى اما نشوف ايه اللى هايحصل  فعلا  اتخانقت يومها  مع اختى  وفضلت متنكده لانى خاصمتها 


ومرة تانيه  عمى بيحكى لى بيقولى انه وهو صغير كانو بيقولوا بلاش  تاكل حته مستكه وترميها  فى النار  علشان سنانك ماتضعفش  جربها  ولما كببر بقى 40 سنه كل سنانه وقعت  فعلا  بجد ومش بهزر  مع ان العيله مفيهاش امراض وراثيه للعظم ابدا 

مرة  تانيه بيقولوا  بلاش تخطى  قشر التوم علشان مايجبش النقار  فى البيت  وماتنكسيش يوووم الاحد ولا  ليله الاحد  علشان حرام  

وماتعيطيش ليله الجمعه  ومعرفش ليييييييه !!!!!!!!!!!!!  ومتعيطيش فى الحمام   ولو اتخضيتى  رشى ميه على شكل صليب مكان ما اتخضيتى  واشربى بق ميه  علشان الخضه وروحى اتناولى تانى  يوم ودى انا واثقه منها  لانى سمعت ان فى ناس كتير دخلتهم ارواح  ننجسه بسبب كده *


----------



## oesi no (10 سبتمبر 2006)

كلام جميل  بس الشيطان بيخلينا نعتقد فى الحاجات دية 
يعنى انتى متلا ما اتخنيقتيش مع اختك بعد كدة خالص
وعمك هو الوحيد اللى فى الدنيا اللى سنانه وقعت وهو عندة 40 سنة
يا ريت ما نحاولش نخلى الشيطان يضحك علينا


----------



## ميرنا (10 سبتمبر 2006)

oesi_no قال:


> يعنى انتى متلا ما اتخنيقتيش مع اختك بعد كدة خالص


 

*الحاجه الوحيده اللى كنت اتمناها وتكون اكبر منى* :new2:


----------



## Coptic Man (10 سبتمبر 2006)

*موضوع جميل يا ميرنا

بس انا عن نفسي شايف الموضوع ممكن يتعامل معاه 

بطريقة سلسة يعني مش تتحول لتابو يعني مثلا مش لطيف لما الشبشب يبقي مقلوب

او اللعب بالمقص او او الي اخره 

يعني اتعامل معاها كانها عادات مش مستحبة فقط

و دودو اختصرت الموضوع وكلامك سليم جدا في موضوع الخضة والبكاء*


----------



## mary (11 سبتمبر 2006)

بصراحة بصراحة أنا لا أؤمن بالعادات دى خاااااالص وبأتغاظ لما أشوف ولاد ربنا بيعتقدوا فى الكلام ده حتى لو كان فيه شىء من الشيطان برشمة الصليب بالتناول والإعتراف مفيش حاجة زى كده تقدر تأثر فينا وده رأى وربنا يكفينا شر حسد إبليس وحركاته


----------



## artamisss (11 سبتمبر 2006)

* ماقولناش  حاجه بس احنا شفنا ناس جربوها  وحصلتلهم كده ولو مكنش صح ماكانوش تواروثوها الاجيال دى كلها 
وعلى فكرة اغلب العادات دى من اصول فرعونيييييييه  بجد ومش بهزر الفراعنه كان عندهم حاجات كتير  واتأثروا كمان بالشعوب اللى حواليهم وبيتهيائلى لو غلط ماكنوش هايستمروا فيها لانهم كده كده ماكنوش يعرفوا ان ربنا  موجود اصلا لسه  مع انهم وصلو للتوحيد بالهه مخلوقه  لكنهم كان بيفهمو برضه وبعدين مش كل حاجه نرميها على الشيطان  هو اللى بيحسدنا  هو اللى  بينتيل  لا  احنا لينا عقل برضه  نفكر بيه 


وان امع كلام مينا  هوت ممكن نتعامل نعاها على انها عادات مش مستحبه    يعنى انا افتكر مرة ان جدتى مرة كانت تقولى ماتناميش  ساعه صلاة الجمعه  ليه يا تيتا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  هو كده علشان ماتكسليش  طول الاسبوع  دى انا جربتها فعلا  لكن لاقيت  انها عادى يعنى مفيهاش حاجه  لا بكسل ولا حاجه  كل الموضوع ان الجدود يقولو عليها  اصل الجمعه  فيها ساععععععععععععه  نحس  اشمعننننننننننى   اصل الساعه 12 للساعه 3   كان المسيح على الصليب علشان كده ساعه نحس 
 لو فكرنا بقى بعقلنا  هانلاقى ان جدودنا كانو بسطاااااااء جدااااااااا فى تفكيرهم وفى ايمانهم  انهم كانو بيذكروا نفسهم كل يوم جمعه  وقت الساعه السادسه والساعه التاسعه ان المسيح اتصلب  وعيب قوى انك تبقى نايم  فى يوم تفتكر فيه  ان المسيح اتصلب علشاااااااانك 

لو فكرنا  فى كل حاجه هانلاقيلها الف اصل واصل *


----------



## ramyghobrial (11 سبتمبر 2006)

ايماني بالمسيح يخليني مايهمنيش اييييييي حاجة لاني في الاول والاخر ايماني كلة بية لكن تقولوي مش عارف اية ولو معملتش اية هايحصلك اية
وفين ايمانا بية


----------



## artamisss (13 سبتمبر 2006)

* هو  الاخ  مؤمن    على راى  محمد صبحى فى المسرحيه ههههههههه  *


----------



## Coptic Man (15 سبتمبر 2006)

*عما اظن اني الاخ رامي :t33: *


----------



## ramyghobrial (15 سبتمبر 2006)

اية ياجماعه فية حاجة !!!!!!!!!!!!! شايف اسمي بيتداول كتير:spor22:


----------



## o0oandro0o (22 سبتمبر 2006)

> *‏اوعي‏ ‏تشغل‏ ‏المقص‏ ‏عمال‏ ‏علي‏ ‏بطال‏ ‏لأنه‏ ‏فال‏ ‏وحش‏*


*انا بقى بكذب الموضوع دا يا جماعه بالدليل والبرهان .... انا من هواياتى .... اى مقص الاقيه قدامى اقعد ألعب بيه .. وافتحه وا اقفله ...... وناس كتير قالت فال وحش ... لكن مافيش أى حاجه حصلت* 


> *oesi_no* vbmenu_register("postmenu_66168", true);
> كلام جميل بس الشيطان بيخلينا نعتقد فى الحاجات دية
> يعنى انتى متلا ما اتخنيقتيش مع اختك بعد كدة خالص
> وعمك هو الوحيد اللى فى الدنيا اللى سنانه وقعت وهو عندة 40 سنة
> يا ريت ما نحاولش نخلى الشيطان يضحك علينا


*فعلا الشيطان يقولنا الشبشب بيعمل كذا ... والمقص ... وكل الحاجات دى ... وطبعا بيخلينا كمان نتخانق مع اى حد علشان المقوله تتحقق ... دا طبيعى منه علشان نصدق بكلامه .. وننشغل عن حياتنا بالمعتقدات الغلط دى *


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*موضوع كتيييييييييير حلو ومهم
أشكرك تاسونى
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
*​


----------

